# TRAPPING MINK



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

How do u trap mink. I cant get one to get into a foot trap or conibear.


----------



## pickles (Jan 24, 2007)

read "Bottom Edge Mink " by Smyth is a good start. Set overhanging heavy limbs and logs juting into the river. Bridge abuttments, and points.
Blind sets and pockets work well.
Hope this helps

Semper fi


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Remember that mink are land animals who merely use the water. I catch more in #110/#120 blind trail sets than anything.

Pocket sets are another commonly used method.

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

blind trail sets do the trick down here.


----------

